# Iniciándome con Kicad



## Serch (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola. Quiero empezar por lo mas sencillo, y ya tengo problemas...

Quiro hacer este diagrama para poder pasarlo a pcb (no significa q lo vaya a hacer... pero para empezar, creo q es sencillo)

El diagrama es:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/025/

Y en mi proyecto, no encuentro el transformador.

Cuando alguien me diga donde está... he probado a pasarlo a pcb, le doy al boton Abrir PCBNew, pero me dice "archivo noname no encontrado" Fijaros, q mi proyecto se llama noname, aun no se cambiar el nombre... q verde q estoy!!!

Gracias


----------



## Serch (Jul 21, 2006)

Vale, vale.

Ahora tengo q usar el CVPCB para asociar los componentes. Hay si q ya NO consigo avanzar.

Como lo hago??

Gracias

Ahh. Y como pongo los valores de los condensadores, resistencias si las hubiera... lo he puesto como nombre, pero me imagino q abrá q seleccionar el valor de los condensadores de un cuadro o algo no??

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola search,

El transformador lo puedes encontrar en la librería de device, con el nombre de TRANSFO.

Para asociar los componentes en el esquemático con su huella o "footprint" le puedes dar doble click al componente en el diagrama SCH y aparecen las propiedades, te vas a la pestaña de campos y alli hay varias opciones.   
Allí en existe la propiedad de valor que puedes modificar con el valor de los componentes, y la otra propiedad de PCB que corresponde a su huella o footprint.

Los nombres de las huellas o footprint que te pueden servir los puedes sacar del CVPCB donde existe un ícono de visualización, alli aparecen todas las huellas y puedes escoger el nombre.

Cuando terminas el esquemático debes asignar todas las referencias con la opción de numerar componentes,  luego puedes generar el netlist con el botón de netlist.

El netlist lo abres con el CVPCB y confirmas la asociación de huellas o footprints y cuando la confirmas guardas el netlist y la lista de componentes y puedes entrar al PCBNEW para empezar a hacer la tablilla.

En el PCBNEW utilizas importar netlist para traer las conexiones de tu diseño.

Culaquier duda que tengas avísanos.

Saludos,


----------



## darea (Jul 21, 2006)

Antes de empezar a hacer cosas a lo loco mirate el manual que viene en la carpeta Tutorial de Kicad. Es un manual que te enseña paso a paso todo lo necesario para crear un proyecto completo desde el esquema a la vista en 3D.

Una vez lo leas veras que todas tus dudas se han despejado  

Yo llevo tiempo con la intensión de pasarlo al español, pero la vagancia me puede jejeje

Un saludo.


----------



## Serch (Ago 14, 2006)

Lo primero que hay que decir es que creo que es el unico gratis, y eso tiene mucho peso. Pero lo veo un poco lioso; hay que añadir los componentes, numerarlos, crear Netlist; asociar los encapsulamientos y luego hacer nosotros el pcb... mucha tela no??

No se puede hacer, lo digo por si lo lee el autor...

Al añadir los componentes, decirle el encapsulamiento y una vez generado el esquematico, que él haga el pcb (así tranaja el pcbwizard, la pega es que es de pago y en su demo no puedes hacer casi nada)

Otra cosilla que le veo al Kicad es el tutorial, no se abre desde el propio programa!!! bueno, para decir la verdad, no se con qué programa se abre, mi ordenador no me lo reconoce...

bueno, digo esto para intentar mejorar el programa, no por criticarlo. Pero no olvidar que es gratuito!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 14, 2006)

Serch dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero que hay que decir es que creo que es el unico gratis, y eso tiene mucho peso. Pero lo veo un poco lioso; hay que añadir los componentes, numerarlos, crear Netlist; asociar los encapsulamientos y luego hacer nosotros el pcb... mucha tela no??
> 
> No se puede hacer, lo digo por si lo lee el autor...
> 
> ...



Creo que ese programa aparte de ser libre, creo que el código también lo es o tal vez me estoy equivocando.

De ser así y si alguién del foro se mueve en lo de la programación y tiene ganas de hacerlo, podría hacerle las modificaciones que usted sugiere.

Yo lo use una vez y la verdado no me agradó 

Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 14, 2006)

Sobre el código, es correcto, el código es libre también en el sitio de internet, cualquiera puede mejorarlo y publicar las mejoras en internet para que el diseñador las incorpore en la distribución.   

Sobre los comentarios, son válidos completamente.

Defintivamente tiene muchas áreas de oportunidad.   Lo que comentas de la asociación de símbolos con módulos es algo tedioso que se pudiera corregir con un manejador de librerías.   Así al escoger un componente ya insertaría el módulo automáticamente.

La numeración de componentes la puedes hacer automáticamente con el ícono de numerar componentes.  

Sobre la automatización de creado de PCB, es una herramienta que seguramente en el futuro se cree.  En lo personal no he visto alguno de éstos programas que sea suficientemente bueno para confiar en lo que hace.  Por lo que a mí me gusta hacer el ruteo por mi cuenta.   Pero bueno es cuestión de gustos.  Ojalá alguien se anime a inventar un algoritmo que pueda utilizarse como wizard de ruteo de PCB.

Lo del tutorial, yo también tengo el mismo problema.   El detalles es que los tutoriales y ejemplos son creados por terceras personas, o sea que el diseñador no los crea, sino usuarios que ayudan a los demás haciendo el tutorial y publicandolo en la internet, es por ésto que cada usuario decide hacerlo con el programa que le gusta utilizar y no con la herramienta que utilizó el programador.  Si luego el programador decide incorporarlo en el help, entonces puede ser visible por los usuarios del programa.

En fin, definitivamente tiene muchas mejoras, pero es la mejor opción que he visto gratuita por el momento.     

El P@n@


----------



## darea (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Comparto en cierto punto todo lo dicho anteriormente pero no al 100%.

Yo he trabajado bastante con OrCad y al encontrar Kicad no lo vi mucho más complicado. El proceso es similar.

El tema del trazado automático... pues depende. Para una placa casera, esta bien, pero para algo un poco mas elaborado OrCad cometia algunos fallos que manualmente se podrían evitar. Yo también prefiero hacerlo a mano.

En cuanto al tutorial... Ya lo dije alguna vez. El formato .odt es el propio de la Suite Ofimática Open Office. De código libre y de potencia similar al Office de M$. Os animo a probarla. Podeis bajar la version oficial en http://es.openoffice.org/ o descargar la version portable para llaves usb o simplemente para no tenter que instalarlo en http://portableapps.com/.

Normalmente si el programa es de código abierto, la documentación y el soporte de la misma, osea el fichero tambien suele serlo, de ahí la utilización del formato odt. Por cierto este formato es un standar ISO cosa que el formato .doc no lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## idemoreno (Dic 9, 2007)

hola he bajado kicad (207-11-29-R). Cuando abro un nuevo proyecto me abre el archivo .pcb pero no el .chs. 
Alguien me puede decir que pasa, como lo hago, por ahora no he probado nada mas, porque no he podido lograr eso.
Chao, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Jdiode (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola,

He visto en la revista RESISTOR, un artículo: "conociendo a kicad", que habla un poco de esa aplicación. (en el número 225, de diciembre de 2007
En el artículo, pone la dirección de correo del autor y le pregunte por un manual de la aplicación, ya que pone en el artículo que "en próximas entregas se darán nociones de .."
Así que le envié un correo electrónico y me contesto en seguida, cito textualmente:

"En próximos números de la revista, se irán introduciendo conceptos utilizando ejemplos reales, y en el cdrom que acompaña a la revista, se incluirán los ficheros de cada ejemplo.
En particular en el próximo artículo se describe el proceso de creación de una placa de circuito impreso mediante con un circuito real"

Lo digo, para los que como yo, no iniciamos en la aplicación Kicad, puede ser de ayuda para iniciarse en la aplicación.
Por cierto en la portada hay una errata pone "kidcad".


----------



## angel_ubuntu (Dic 15, 2007)

he usado kicad hace un par de meses debido a que mi sistema operativo linux es el unico que encuentro y la verdad me ha ido de maravillas el comienzo no es facil pero luego lo aprendes y listo!


----------



## rayko (Mar 21, 2008)

hola a todos,he comenzado ayer con el kicad y estoy siguiendo las instrucciones de su tutorial,y todo bien hasta que llego a la ventana<libedit>donde añado los pines y les doy sus nombres y demas,el problema me viene cuando los encierro en el rectangulo ,que luego no me deja salir de la pantalla para pinchar en <save current part into current loaded library>y si hago clik directamente me sale un aviso,y no me va el componente al esquema principal.
espero me digais algo .gracias.


----------



## somar (Jun 5, 2008)

pero lamentablemente no entiendo lo que dices, no se en cual rectángulo encierras que cosas.

Yo lo manejo bien, y no he tenido problemas con la edición de componentes, salvo algunas alimentaciones, pero en general, no problemas.

Si pudieras explicarlo aun mas, o mandar un pantallazo de donde tienes el problema, te lo agradecería.


----------



## sansomarco (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo aqui, quiero comentarles que estoy empesando a usar kicad, pero me surgio un problema y hace unos dias que no se que es. Cuando tengo el gerber y quiero imprimirlo a un archivo pdf, para poder hacer la placa, este me sale como una mancha negra total, o sea no se distingue ninguna pista. 
Agradeceria mucho una ayuda, ya que no pienso volver a utilizar orcad, jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2009)

sansomarco dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos soy nuevo aqui, quiero comentarles que estoy empesando a usar kicad, pero me surgio un problema y hace unos dias que no se que es. Cuando tengo el gerber y quiero imprimirlo a un archivo pdf, para poder hacer la placa, este me sale como una mancha negra total, o sea no se distingue ninguna pista.
> Agradeceria mucho una ayuda, ya que no pienso volver a utilizar orcad, jeje



El gerber es un formato para photo-plotter y máquinas CNC. Lo que tenés que imprimir es el PCB desde el módulo de diseño de PCBs, tal como si fuera un programa de los comunes. No tiene nada diferente del Protel o del PCBWizard para imprimir la placa.

No te compliques haciemdo cosas raras, que es mucho mas simple. De todas maneras, si querés un PDF y tenes instalado el software para crearlos, pues apuntá la impresión hace él...y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## juampa11 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola gente como andan?
Cómo se habrán dado cuenta tengo un problema con el kicad , no puedo encontrar el footprint para un rj45 ( la conexion para cables de red ) , otro problema es que uso tecnologia cmos ( necesidad de usar 9 V ) y cuando elijo el footprint para mi componente y lo visualizo me doy cuenta que esta mal.

Los componentes en cuestión son un 4017 y un 4043. a la hora de elegir los footprints uso para los 2 un DIP-16-300 , pero no se porqué se ven los 2 distintos  , si alguien tiene alguna idéa por favor me avise, porque estoy bastante complicado luchando con el Kicad.

Saludos


----------



## Trukutu (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola amigos, les traigo una suite electrónica gratuita disponible en varios idiomas (incluido el español) y de código abierto, que facilita el conocimiento y diseño de toda clase de esquemas y circuitos electrónicos, se trata de Kicad.

KiCad es una suite de utilidades para crear esquemas electrónicos y circuitos impresos. Ha sido concebido y creado por Jean-Pierre Charras, investigador en el LIS (Laboratoire des Images et des Signaux) y profesor de electrónica en el Instituto Universitario de Tecnología de Saint Martin d'Hères (Francia). La suite KiCad se compone de: Picad (Gestor de proyectos), Eeschema (Creación de esquemas), PcbNew ( Realización de circuitos impresos y en 3D), Gerbview (visualización de documentos generados en formato GERBER) y Cvpcb (utilidad de selección de las huellas físicas de los componentes electrónicos que se emplean en el esquema).

Así que ingrese ya al sitio Web y descargue esta potente herramienta para el diseño de circuitos electrónicos, digitando la siguiente dirección o a través del siguiente enlace:

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/






​


----------



## cannabis_68 (May 1, 2011)

Kicad es un programa de código libre (GPL) software para la creación de esquemas electrónicos y circuitos impresos.

 Concebido y creado por Jean-Pierre Charras, investigador en el LIS Laboratorio de Imágenes y Señales) y profesor de electrónica en el Instituto Universitario de Tecnología de Saint Martin d'Hères, la suite Kicad es un conjunto de cuatro programas y un gestor de proyectos para realizar circuitos electrónicos: 

*Eeschema*: Creación de esquemas. 
*PcbNew*: Realización de circuitos impresos. 
*Gerbview*: Visualización de documentos generados en formato GERBER (documentos de fototrazado). 
*Cvpcb*: Utilidad de selección de las huellas físicas de los componentes electrónicos utilizados en el esquema. 
*Kicad*: Gestor de proyectos.




​

Debo comentar que KiCad es un poderoso editor de PCB que nada le pide a otros editores como el Ares y el Eagle, su ventaja es que es gratuito e integra una vista 3D que a mi parecer supera al de Ares (aunque no al de Altium).

Podemos usarlo en las plataformas de Windows y Linux.

Tambien podemos encontrar librerías hechas por usuarios externos y que están subidas en la pagina oficial.

El programa es fácil e intuitivo y con este pequeño tutorial podemos aprender a dominarlo en 20 min.

Les dejo el tutorial de 24 paginas en español muy bien condensado y explicado, un documento de los fooprints de los elementos de pcb para que les sea facil encontrarlos y el programa en version de Linux y Windows.

Cualquier duda no duden en ponerla aquí y cualquier anotación especial la iré poniendo en este post editandolo...

Descarga de KiCad 2011 para Linux 157.9 MB http://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/kicad-2011-03-30-BZR2932-stable-UBUNTU_10.10_full_with_components_doc.tgz 

Descarga de KiCad 2011 para Windows 115.2 MB http://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/KiCad-2011-03-30-BZR2932-WinXP_full_with_components_doc_install.exe

Librerias  
http://www.kicadlib.org/ de la pagina del autor
http://library.oshec.org/ exportadas de eagle


----------



## hell_fish (May 16, 2011)

tengo ubuntu 11.04 como instalo librerias ?


----------



## rgoyeche (May 17, 2011)

Alguien tiene alguna direccion para bajar librerias de componentes para este programa?

Saludos Ramiro.


----------



## cannabis_68 (May 27, 2011)

Las librerías si te fijas amigo Ramiro, están en dos link que puse en el post, estas librerías hay que descargarlas, después con el kicad en opciones de librería exploramos el archivo que queremos exportar al programa, la otra forma es pegar las librerías en la carpeta de instalación donde se localizan las librerías, de momento no recuerdo la dirección exacta de Linux, pero en Windows es C:\Program Files\KiCad\share\library (para los esquematicos) y C:\Program Files\KiCad\share\modules (para los footprints pcb)


----------



## rgoyeche (May 29, 2011)

Buenisimo Gracis por la info! yo paso otra pagina. Esta en Italiano pero se entiende bastante tal vez les parezca interesante. 

http://smisioto.no-ip.org/sysop/kicad.htm


----------



## ricardo esparza (May 17, 2012)

Hola por favor me pueden sacar de una duda ¿En kicad no se puede trazar pistas a sin usar el auto ruteo? pues lo he intentado y no he podido.
gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## jamorando (Jun 27, 2012)

He leído los otros temas temas que hablan de Kicad y no encontré la solución a mis problemas pero si mucha ayuda.

Doy un poco de contexto. Estoy desarrollando un timmer para iniciar un evento. Para ello estoy trabajando con un 555 y un 4017. Arme el circuito del 555 para que pulse un Led cada 1 segundo y el 4017 para que pulse un segundo Led cada 10segundos. Del 4017 saldrá otra conexión como iniciadora pero utilizo los Leds como indicadores de que todo anda bien.

Lo arme perfectamente en un protoboard y lo probé con resultados óptimos. Pasé a la etapa complicada (para mi) que es armar el circuito en el Kicad. Me enfrente a varios problemas que no pude resolver simplemente navegando por la red. En esa búsqueda encontré este foro y aquí estoy debutando en el y esperando me ayuden un poquitin con esto.

Haré un listado de mis problemas y con que me respondan alguno de ellos ya soy feliz: 
- No se como meter una batería de 9V, ni su nombre en el programa, simplemente no al encuentro. Con que nombre y donde la busco?
- Utilizo un jumper para hacer un pull down en el reset de mi 4017 y lo agregue fácilmente al Eeschema pero luego cuando tengo que adjudicarle el modulo que es, no se cual elegir! Como hago?
- Con el 4017 y el 555 me pasa igual, no encuentro módulos con los nombres 4017 y 555 sin embargo los agregue fantásticamente el Eeschema!

Acotación: Tengo Kicad 2012

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2012)

-No me suena que esté el componente de la batería al menos en PCB, te lo tendrás que crear tu
-Para jumpers y tiras de pines yo uso el SIL_X donde X es el número de pines
-Evidentemente no existen, lo que existe el el DIL_X, dodos los que sean DIL_16 usan el mismo encapsulado
En el PCB lo que se usa será un nombre que recuerde el encapsulado. Por ejemplo un triac y un 7805 "viven" en una "casa" idéntica que se llama TO220, no hay encapsulado 7805, 7806, 7809... sería interminable, todos ellos se selecciona TO_220 que es el nombre de la cápsula.

Los integrados "normales" normales son DIP-X-300 siendo X el número de pines y el 300 es el ancho; 300 milésimas de pulgada. Los integrados "anchos" tipo microprocesador son DIP-X_600 ya que sus pines están a 600 mils de separación.
Mira los PDF que vienen con kicad en los que se ve el dibujo de los encapsulados.


----------



## santiagoalman (Nov 16, 2012)

buenas a todos, de trabajo practico para la uni nos mandaron a hacer un filtro pasa banda. lo hicimos rauch (MFB) de cuarto orden con butterworth.

el diseño ya esta hecho, probado en pspice, corroborado con filter pro, pero como es la primrea vez que trabajo a esta frecuencia, hasta 100MHz aproximadamente, era para preguntar que correcciones tendria que hacerle al diseño. probablemente sean muchas, pero mucho tiempo no tengo a si que vamos con las mas importantes y significativas 
les dejo una imagen, y el archivo del diseño en Kicad.

les agradesco de antemano y si esta mal ubicado el tema pido disculpas.

PD: los conectores P1 y P2 son BNC que los tube que hacer yo porque no encontre footprint como los que yo tengo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
editado

agregue una imagen mas cerca de los integrados para que se vean mejor.


----------



## Rigeliano (Nov 16, 2012)

Por lo visto son componentes SMD y creo que es pasivo no veo integrados, por experiencia te diría que los pongas un poco mas juntos que aparte de ahorrarte placa te absorben menos ruido, bueno es lo que mejores resultados me dio a altas frecuencias.


----------



## santiagoalman (Nov 17, 2012)

el filtro es activo, es un rauch de cuarto orden. los integrados son de encapsulado sot23 y casi ni se ven en la primera imagen, por eso agregue una mas, mas de cerca. por ahora la placa va a ser el chasis del cto, agregandole unas placas en los costados y (no se como todavia) algo arriba para poder encerrarlos en masa y evitar que entre mayor ruido. por eso no podia reducir mucho sus dimenciones, una caja muy chica es poco pesada y con los cables que van conectados despues se te va para cualquier lado. no se si me conviene hacer todos los componentes mas juntos y la pista de entrada y salida mas largas, no se si se entiende.

las consideraciones que trate de tener en cuenta, (trate porque hay veces que no podia y otras que seguro ni las vi) fueron, tramos de pista cortos. pistas lo mas anchas posibles. separacion entre pistas para evitar capacitancias y si no se podia, que esten paralelas la menor cantidad de distancia.

gracias por responder


----------



## ROCADRILO (May 15, 2013)

Hola,

estoy aprendiendo el uso de Kicad. He seguido un manual y más o menos lo veo claro.
Pero tengo algunas dudas concretas por si alguien me pudiera ayudar:

- en pcnew, no me deja cambiar el ancho de las pistas, supongo que será algo que tengo mal configurado. tengo el autotrack desactivado pero solo me aparece en la lista una medida de track y de via...

- cuando intento usar el autoplace para que recoloque todo lo que no está bloqueado, me dice que: NO PCB EDGE FOUND, UNKNOWN BOARD SIZE!. Como configuro esto?

- hago en diseño en esquema, enlazando todos los componentes y los siguientes pasos. Pero como hago en el PCNEW para que me dibuje el automáticamente las pistas a partir de estas líneas que ha importado del esquema?

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Psyke (May 15, 2013)

Yo te respondere a lo unico que se: sobre el autoplace, el problema esta en que no determinaste el tama￾0Š9o del pcb. Esto se hace utilizando la herramienta "linea" y seleccionando la capa de PCB_EDGES en un menu desplegable que hay en la barra de herramientas en la parte superior de la pantalla.

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## ROCADRILO (May 15, 2013)

Hola,

gracias.
tenía que estar en la capa EDGE CUT y hacer el cuadrado de la placa punto a punto a cada esquina, no enmarcando el PCB.


----------



## Psyke (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, escribo aqui para no abrir un tema nuevo. Tengo un problema y es que no se como crear el footprint de un LM4780, ademas de que en su datasheet no se entiende muy bien a que distancia estan cada uno. Este integrado no tiene el espaciado tipico de 2,54mm, y no se como poner los pads a la distancia correspondiente en KiCad. Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2013)

Cambiá la grilla en el editor de módulos y vas a poder poner los pads donde quieras.


----------



## Psyke (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah, pense que era otro el procedimiento. Gracias


----------



## enbudle (Jun 8, 2013)

para cambiar el ancho de pistas yo entro en design rules>design rules y ahi hay una casilla para el ancho de pista que generalmente esta en 0.254


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola a todos

Quería hacer una simulación por lo que me he decidido a instalar KiCad (v5) y comencé con un esquema muy simple, un puente rectificador de onda completa con 4 diodos 1N4007 conectado a una fuente (VSOURCE) de 220V 50Hz.

Antes de añadir más componentes y para comprobar que todo iba a bien, conecté la referencia a tierra (GND) al negativo del puente rectificador, añadí dos etiquetas, una conectada a uno de los pines de la fuente de corriente alterna y otra conectada al positivo de la salida del rectificador.

Al ejecutar el simulador en Transient configuré intervalos de 10ms para un total de 40ms de simulación, añadí las señales (las etiquetas previamente definidas) y el primer problema que he notado es que la salida está invertida. Parece que KiCad tiene un problema con la configuración del modelo para los diodos de Spice por lo que intercambié los "nodos" editando las propiedades de los diodos y conseguí que la salida se visualizara correctamente.

Ahora bien, mi objetivo inicial al simular era mostrar la salida de la fuente de CA y la del rectificador ¿cómo puede hacerse? Spice mide el voltaje respecto a GND por lo que si conecto GND a la fuente de CA la simulación muestra bien la CA pero mal la salida del rectificador y si conecto GND al rectificador ocurre lo contrario, muestra bien la salida del rectificador y mal la de la fuente de CA.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2020)

Comprime el archivo de simulación KiKad y lo subes al Foro para entender de que estás hablando


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

A pesar de la prolija explicación no creo que sea algo complejo, como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, aquí van dos que valen más que dos mil...

Los esquemas y sus respectivas simulaciones son:



y a continuación el resultado esperado que no encuentro la forma de conseguir (excepto editando la imagen  ):


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2020)

Deja la fuente de tensión alterna "Flotante"


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

Gracias pero también lo he probado y obtengo el mismo resultado que en el esquema y simulación de la parte derecha de la primera imagen.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 10, 2020)

Está simulando bien todo el rato, lo que ocurre es que no entiendes el funcionamiento de un puente de diodos. 
No es un demérito; a mí me confundió durante años. Lo evidente es fácil, cuando empiezas a poner tierras  y referencias ya no es tan obvio.


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

Gracias, mi objetivo era obtener como salida de la simulación la misma gráfica que tanto se ve en los libros, la última que se ve en esta imagen y está rotulada como "combined output+input".


pero entiendo que no debe ser posible.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 10, 2020)

Si que es posible pero si mides mal, en la simulación sale lo que mides.
El simulador hace lo que tú le digas que haga.
Si cortocircuitas medio puente sale la simulación correspondiente a medio puente cortocircuitado que es lo que tú le has dicho que simule.


No he simulado nada en kiCAD, a ver si me pongo a ello...
Casi todos los simuladores necesitan una referencia y sin ella no funcionan así que tienes que poner la tierra en algún lado, no sé si kiCAD es así.

Luego pon las sondas en su sitio y mides pero claro, mides respecto a la tierra donde quiera que esté. Si quieres no medir respecto a tierra, o pones "un voltímetro", si el simulador dispone de eso, o le dices que te grafique la resta entre dos sondas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2020)

aleph dijo:


> Gracias, mi objetivo era obtener como salida de la simulación la misma gráfica que tanto se ve en los libros, la última que se ve en esta imagen y está rotulada como "combined output+input".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186592
> pero entiendo que no debe ser posible.


Si es posible.
¿ Como estás tomando la señal de salida del rectificador (Entre que y que) ?

Se me adelantó *Scooter  *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2020)

aleph dijo:


> Ahora bien, mi objetivo inicial al simular era mostrar la salida de la fuente de CA y la del rectificador ¿cómo puede hacerse? Spice mide el voltaje respecto a GND por lo que si conecto GND a la fuente de CA la simulación muestra bien la CA pero mal la salida del rectificador y si conecto GND al rectificador ocurre lo contrario, muestra bien la salida del rectificador y mal la de la fuente de CA.


Por favor, subí el esquema de lo que has conectado, por que hay algo sospechoso:
Si pretendés simular la salida de un puente rectificador conectado al secundario de un transformador, lo que estás haciendo no sirve por que el secudario del transformador es "flotante" respecto de GND (conectada a alguno de los terminales de salida del puente) y no podés medir VCA respecto de ella, solo podés medir VCC a la salida del puente.
Si pretendés medir ambas simultáneamente --> tenés que encontrar una forma de referenciar a GND algún terminal de VCA...y la única forma (que se me ocurre ahora) es usando un transformador 1:1 de por medio y con las conexiones de los bobinados en el orden correcto para no invertir la fase.

PD: lo que se vé en los libros difícilmente puede simularse en forma tan sencilla, salvo que sea rectificación de media onda, o de onda completa con punto medio, por que ahí es trivial.


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

Gracias por las diferentes recomendaciones.

Este problema con las simulaciones viene de años atrás de Spice que, recuerdo, es del año 1973 y como decía siempre toma como referencia 0V (GND), se le dé o no. Al darme ahora de bruces contra este incidente he acabado recordando que, cuando hace bastante tiempo estuve peleándome con él, había que proceder de cierta manera ni evidente, ni intuitiva, como en casos con nodos flotantes que se tenían que añadir nodos intermedios que en última instancia se conectaban a 0V según el caso con una resistencia nula (0Ω) o "infinita" (10MΩ, 1GΩ, etc.)

Para este problema el rodeo consiste en duplicar la fuente de CA y añadirla en serie para poder referenciar 0V. En la siguiente imagen muestro el esquema que he utilizado para la prueba y la correspondiente simulación que, como quería, muestra al final la entrada AC y la salida rectificada.



Y esto, con la guerra que ha dado, lo hacía como ejercicio con el ngSpice del KiCad para un esquema algo más complejo con el que me pondré tan pronto recupere fuerzas. Que el diablo me coja confesado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2020)

aleph dijo:


> Para este problema el rodeo consiste en duplicar la fuente de CA y añadirla en serie para poder referenciar 0V. En la siguiente imagen muestro el esquema que he utilizado para la prueba y la correspondiente simulación que, como quería, muestra al final la entrada AC y la salida rectificada.


Pero ese NO ES el esquema que planteaste inicialmente!!!
Eso equivale a un transformador con punto medio alimentando un puente entre los extremos del secundario, y que es completamente distinto de un transformador sin punto medio alimentando a un puente.
Que te sirva para lograr el gráfico que quieres es una historia completamente diferente.

PD: Y esas dos GND (triangulito y "rayitas") como están interconectadas??? O flotan entre sí?? Y respecto de cual calcula el simulador??


----------



## aleph (Feb 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ese NO ES el esquema que planteaste inicialmente!!!


Correcto pero es 100% equivalente (exceptuando la modificación en la fuente que es lo que he explicado). El inicial por su simplicidad no lo salvé y tocó rehacerlo cuando caí en la forma de conseguir la gráfica que quería. Siendo exactamente el mismo, el puente rectificador me gustó más con ese diseño más compacto como es lógico porque a la segunda o tercera he ido refinándolo.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso equivale a un transformador con punto medio alimentando un puente entre los extremos del secundario, y que es completamente distinto de un transformador sin punto medio alimentando a un puente.


Cierto, es completamente distinto y, para alejar cualquier malentendido por parte de otros lectores, añado que en los esquemas que he publicado no hay transformadores solo fuentes AC.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y esas dos GND (triangulito y "rayitas") como están interconectadas??? O flotan entre sí??


Correcto.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y respecto de cual calcula el simulador??


De 0V, la de la fuente AC.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 10, 2020)

aleph dijo:


> Gracias por las diferentes recomendaciones.
> 
> Este problema con las simulaciones viene de años atrás de Spice que, recuerdo, es del año 1973 y como decía siempre toma como referencia 0V (GND), se le dé o no. Al darme ahora de bruces contra este incidente he acabado recordando que, cuando hace bastante tiempo estuve peleándome con él, había que proceder de cierta manera ni evidente, ni intuitiva, como en casos con nodos flotantes que se tenían que añadir nodos intermedios que en última instancia se conectaban a 0V según el caso con una resistencia nula (0Ω) o "infinita" (10MΩ, 1GΩ, etc.)
> 
> ...


Bonito cortocircuito.
Tienes la salida de -Vcc de la fuente simétrica tirada a tierra.

Menos mal que los simuladores lo aguantan todo. Con un osciloscopio real la habrías vuelto a liar parda.

Presta atención al puente. Un puente tiene cuatro bornes como un transformador pero no es un transformador.
En un momento dado el positivo es "fase" y en otro es el negativo el que es "fase".
Eso no viene en los libros pero si que explota en la realidad.


----------



## aleph (Feb 11, 2020)

Está simulando bien, lo que ocurre es que no entiendes el funcionamiento de Spice.

No es un demérito porque cualquier recién llegado a Spice desconoce estos problemas pero como explicaba es la forma en la que el simulador de KiCad (Spice) va a medir de forma correcta. Todos estos workaround con Spice están ampliamente documentados y son los recomendados en entornos académicos pero por desgracia no son fáciles de encontrar en Internet y, menos aún, en castellano.

Si te fijas en los primeros esquemas la fuente estaba conectada al rectificador mientras que en este último no. Esta no es más que una forma de enfatizar que la alimentación del rectificador procede de una fuente AC de 220V 50Hz (VAC1 y VAC2). El esquema de la fuente AC, al igual que cuando se realizan nodos con cortocircuitos a tierra o con resistencias de 100MΩ o 1GΩ solo para Spice, se diseñan y muestran separados para destacar su escasa relevancia porque no son más que rodeos específicos para que el simulador pueda trabajar absolutamente desconectados del funcionamiento real.

Pero, insisto, no es más que una forma de virtualizar la alimentación para Spice porque en "la realidad" la fuente AC es el enchufe de la pared. En "la realidad" para realizar una medición solo es necesario conectar los bornes del multímetro a los nodos adecuados del circuito pero eso mismo en Spice no es tan trivial.

Gracias por las observaciones.


----------



## FelML (Ago 1, 2020)

En el esquema de las dos fuentes que propones tienes que tener en cuenta que la caida de tensión solamente la tienes en un diodo por cada semiciclo. Si tienes un circuito con una tensión de 15V por ejemplo, y una carga importante la simulación no es del todo correcta. En la siguiente figura te muestro los resultados para una tensión de alimentacion de 18V de pico y una carga de 100 Ohms.


La solución que te propongo para que puedas ver la senoide inicial y la senoide rectificada es la utilización de un subcircuito en un archivo de texto para la medida de una tensión flotante, el cual te describo a continuación: (solo tienes que hacer un archivo de texto de extension .lib con el contenido siguiente y añadirlo como un subcircuito Spice al simbolo que se muestra en el esquema:

****Osciloscopio de medida de Voltaje, Salida de Voltaje
.SUBCKT SP_OVsV 1 2 3 4
**** Simulacion con fuente de Voltaje controlada por Voltaje
E1 3 4 1 2 1
V2 4 0 dc 0    $Fuente de 0V para referenciar desde 0V
.ENDS
******************************************************************

El simbolo que puedes utilizar se muestra en la figura del esquema que indico a continuación (simbolo de OVsV1) el cual tiene conectado a la salida una resistencia, que puede ser de 10K (Rout1 es necesaria para que el simulador realice la simulación): Los pines 1 y 2 del simbolo son entradas y los pines 3 y 4 salidas:



Con este montaje la caida de tensión del puente rectificador es de dos diodos como debe de ser. Yo he utililzado el modelo estandar D para los diodos porque no tengo a mano el 1N4007 pero la simulación se realiza igualmente.


----------



## elosgo (Oct 24, 2020)

Buena  Tarde, estoy aprendiendo hacer circuitos impreso en Kicad; necesito hacer un filtro Pasa banda y lo comencé hacer, lo he armado con LM 741, pero me sale errores en el control de reglas de conexión y aunque le coloco el punto de la unión sigue saliendo, esto es uno, lo otro en el LM no se donde conectar los pines 1 y 5 porque no he conseguido como seguir, por favor me pueden colaborar. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2020)

En los terminales que no llevan conexión (los que te marcan las flechas) tenes que colocar el simbolo de "sin conexión" que es parecido a una X azul. Está en el panel de la derecha....al menos en la versión que yo uso.
Y si hubieras puesto el mensaje de error hubieras ayudado a que te contesten, por que dice claramente cual es el problema y que hay que hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2020)

Además . . .  verificá en el datasheet si el LM741 llega a 1 MHz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2020)

Debe marcar esos terminales con el símbolo "sin conexión" que es como una X azul. No los puede dejar "al aire" por que no valida las reglas de diseño.
Y además, eso de decir "me dá error" sin mostrar el error es que no tiene NPI de los CAD electrónicos.


----------



## FelML (Oct 25, 2020)

Los pines 1 y 5 son para ajustar el offset del operacional, los puedes dejar sin conectar pero en el esquema debes de marcarlos como no conectados para que no de error en las ERC. Ademas las alimentacion deben de tener un power flag que veo que ya los has puesto. Lo demas todo correcto.


----------

